# Steam Savegames sichern



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Huhu Allerseits,

ich habe nur mal ne kurze Frage zu Steam. Da ich diese Woche noch mein Windows neu aufspielen muss, wollte ich meine ganzen Savegames sichern. Weiß jemand wo ich bei Steam die Saves von Assassins Creed 1+2 finde? Oder werden die automatisch gespeichert?

Steam ist auf einer anderen Partition installiert wie Windows, ich hoffe Steam funktioniert nach der Neuinstallation noch. Aber man weiß ja nie . Für Skyrim, Fallout 3 usw hab ich die Saves in "Eigene Dokumente", aber zu AC 1+2 finde ich keine.

Schon mal danke


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Installier später einfach Steam neu und kopiert dann die Ordner Steamapps und Userdata aus dem alten Steam-Ordner in den neuen rein. Dann musst Du die Spiele nicht neu installieren/laden, nur evlt. vor dem ersten Start nen Check auf Fehler (Rechtsklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien...)

Und die Spielstände: kann gut sein, dass die entweder im Steamordner oder (auch) online in der Cloud sind. Schau aber auch mal im Ordner Steamapps, common nach, da müsste AC seine Ordner drin haben.

Es SCHEINT aber zumindest bei AC 2 so zu sein, dass das nicht in der Cloud ist - siehe Bild im Anhang, da fehlt bei mir das, was zB bei xcom unten zu sehen ist wegen der Spielstand-Cloud.



Evlt. geh auch mal bei C: alles andere durch, manchmal sind die Spielstände auch hinter dem Namen des Publishers/Herstellers "versteckt", den man vlt nicht so auf dem Schirm hat. Und auch mal schauen, ob Du nicht versteckte Ordner ausgeblendet hast.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Ich habe im Ordner "UbisoftGameLauncher" einen Ordner "savegames". Ich hoffe das AC2 da mit dabei ist, das startet ja auch über Steam mit UPlay. Andererseits hat Brotherhood aber auch einen eigenen Ordner in "Eigene Dokumente". Hmmm ....

Steamapps und userdata sichere ich vorher sowieso, schon alleine wegen meiner Internetleitung .

Ich finde kein Bild im Anhang


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Hier das Bild, sorry




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Ah, alles klar. Na mal sehen, da ich mein altes System ja behalte und davon auch ein Backup mache, gehen die Savegames ja im Notfall nicht verloren. Falls sie doch weg sein sollten, muss ich halt noch mal suchen.

Sollte aber doch jemand den Speicherort genau kennen (AC1+2) bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar .

Danke Herb


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Was auch sein kann: vlt speichern uplay auch in der Cloud? oder ist das zum Spielen nicht nötig, es auch zu starten?


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

zu AC2 finde ich auf dem PC keine Saves, Brotherhood speichert im Benutzerordner in "Gespeicherte Spiele". Laufen ja beide über UPlay. Da ich UPlay aber im Offline Modus starte, ist die Cloudspeicherung unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Vordack (27. November 2013)

Zu AC2, google hilft 

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=cr&ei=Qv2VUvyxLYeJywOSsYGICg#q=assassins+creed+2+speicherordner



> Wo finde ich meine Savegames?
> 
> Unter Vista befinden sich die Savegames
> 
> ...



wenn man Online speichern deaktiviert.

Meines Wissens ist es egal ob ein Spiel Steam oder nicht Steam ist. Die Savegames sind immer irgendwo unter Benutzer\Dokumente und Einstellungen oder Eigene Dokumente oder Eigene Spiele oder so


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Dann hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht, versteckte Ordner sind bei mir eingeblendet. Hm, muss ich mich heut abend noch mal ran setzen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2013)

Es wäre denkbar, dass es bei der Steam-Version halt anders ist. Vlt mach mal ein Savegame und vergib dem Spielstand einen Namen, den Du dann in der Windows-Suche suchen kannst. Wobei es sein kann, dass der Dateiname trotzdem nur "savegame5.sv" oder so lautet...


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Gefunden! Aus irgend einem Grund heißen die Ordner bei mir A387....irgendwas. Da soll einer drauf kommen. Aber gut, jetzt weiß ichs ja. Danke für die Mühe


----------



## Kreon (27. November 2013)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ordner bei mir A387....


 In welchem Oberverzeichnis denn?

Mit Uplay ist das so eine Sache. Bei SPlinter Cell Blacklist wird auch immer vor und nach dem Spielstand gesagt, dass die Spielstände synchronisiert werden. Als ich es dann mal auf nem anderen Rechner installiert hatte, war ich trotz Synchronisation wieder am Anfang. Teufelszeug


----------



## Shorty484 (27. November 2013)

Appdata im Benutzerverzeichnis, siehe den Post von Vordack. Ich hatte diese Ordner erst ignoriert, weil ich nach "Assassins Creed" gesucht habe.


----------

